# Care & Maintenance of the old CF Green uniform



## Combat Trucker (6 Nov 2008)

Forum;

I have one pair of the CF Green pants, and I would like to know the OFFICIAL (assuming there is an official) method of laundering and ironing them. All I know is that the pants are to be washed in 50c water, other than that I can't decipher the label on the left interior waist. Can anyone clue me in? Thanks!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Nov 2008)

If you're talking the uniform that was the forerunner of DEU, get them drycleaned. If you're talking about the old work dress pants, fire 'em in the laundry just like anything else.


----------



## Loachman (6 Nov 2008)

I just tossed mine in the laundry with everything else, and still do.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2008)

And iron them using a pillowcase so as to avoid the "shiny" syndrome.


----------



## Combat Trucker (6 Nov 2008)

I was referring to the CF combat green pants, sorry, I should have been more specific 8)


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2008)

Combat Trucker said:
			
		

> I was referring to the CF combat green pants, sorry, I should have been more specific 8)



Wash and Tumble Dry.   DO NOT iron.


----------



## TCBF (6 Nov 2008)

Combat Trucker said:
			
		

> I was referring to the CF combat green pants, sorry, I should have been more specific 8)



- "CF Greens" or just "CFs" was what we called the new tri-service uniform when it was issued in the early 1970s.  It replaced - in the 'Army' - the khaki (pronounced : "car-key" in Canada) Battledress, variations of which had been British commonwealth/Empire standard since before 1914.

 - "CFs" were themselves replaced by the DEUs in the late eighties. In the 'Army', we received a Summer weight Tan uniform, and a Winter weight Rifle Green uniform, the latter similar to the 'CFs', but thicker and with epaulettes.

- Just after the Quebec Ice Storm, the LF Comd decided to ditch work dress (a good move) and the tan DEUs (a bad move).

- The tan DEU was the best dress uniform ever issued to the army (with the possible exception of 'Patrols'), but if you were the SLIGHTEST bit overweight, you stood out like a turd in a punchbowl.  So, it had to go.

- So those of you who feel like you are sweating out a hot summer day in an Army DEU uniform that feels like it was designed for winter are correct.  It was NEVER designed to be worn in the summer.

- The 1960s era OG 107 Combat Clothing was never called "CF Greens".


----------

